# powertap problems



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

OK, so i recently purchased a power tap 2.4 wireless and love it. Came home after my ride and uploaded it to the comp, worked great.(mac if that makes and difference) Problem is, i tried again a few hours later and now the comp does not recognize it. I tried to reinstall the software and drivers, but nothing.

Anyone have any similar problems with a powertap and a mac.
Oh and if i clear all data from the powertap, will it erase my odometer?


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

what software are you using on your mac?

no, if you clear the computer, it will only clear the data currently stored on your computer (not the odometer).


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

just the native PowerAgent software that comes with it. If and when i get leopard and bootcamp i will get cycling peaks but until then i need to use the PowerAgent stuff. Is there any way to erase data directly from the powertap itself.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

from the PT head, if you press both buttons (mode & select) at the same time it will clear the data stored on the PT head. is that what you're asking? did you clear the data from the head and not save it through PA to your mac? when you say your mac doesn't recognize the PT, did you turn the PT on in the cradle? you should see "host" in the Pt head display.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

No, the data is already saved to the mac. The first time i plugged in the PT it worked fine, since then, it does not recognize it. Host is displayed, actually i thought it said hose, but it is nonetheless. Power agent recognizes it as a "unknown device" and cant do anything with it.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Unplug the USB connector and plug it back in. Take the PT out of the cradle and put it back in. Make sure it is seated, you have to shove it in pretty hard to seat it. It should click.

On my setup (linux running VMware hosting windows 2000 which runs WKO+), the PT head needs to be seated and in "host" mode before I plug the USB cable in. Otherwise something in the long chain of programs doesn't see it.

"Unknown device" often means that the USB drivers are not installed. You may be able to look at the log files that get the kernel printfs to see what is happening.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*PT issue*



ericm979 said:


> Unplug the USB connector and plug it back in. Take the PT out of the cradle and put it back in. Make sure it is seated, you have to shove it in pretty hard to seat it. It should click.


second that. I had problem with getting CPU seated in cradle at first. The connection was good enough that the CPU would say "Host" but the was not good enough to get data to my laptop so PowerAgent said "No device".


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 28, 2006)

With mine I either have to mount the PT computer on the USB connector or turn it on (with it mounted) just before I tell it to download data. If it sits there saying "host" for too long (like 30 seconds or so) it won't recognize it when I try to download it. I've had this issue on both computers, with the PT software and training peaks.


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

I had the same problem except that the computer refused to recognise the CPU from day 1. After much discussion with Saris, it was found that the problem was the cradle. Since they had sent me another faulty cradle, a 3rd cradle had to be sent. That one worked fairly well, but I still had problems. Those problems seemed to have been resolved with the drivers in version 7.1 of PowerAgent. I suggest you download PowerAgent 7.1. 

As people said, you have to plug and unplug etc., also they suggest that you use COM 1 or COM 2 only (for WIndows anyway). 

The Saris support has been quite good. However, they should have admitted right away that there was a bad batch of cradles. 

-ilan


----------



## T-Doc (Apr 4, 2002)

I have same problem and seem to always have to a) reseat the PT unit, b) unplug the usb and replug, c) even reboot the computer. Not sure why this is such an issue, but my laptop is very old and I'm too cheap to buy a new one.


----------



## converge (Aug 16, 2007)

Problem Solved! I had the exact same issue and after a few hours of trying to up grade the firmware, re install etc etc. I took a ball point pen and pushed down each connector on the cradle as they were stuck (they need to move down to properly attach to the cpu) and voila! Problem solved. Take home message is check the cradle first because even if the power tap computer says host their may not be the proper connection.


----------



## Cornelius (Nov 11, 2009)

Had the same problem from day one with my Powertap 2.4. Did what converge suggested and perfect. Now works every time without a problem.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I borrowed a friend's Powertap 2.4 recently and found it so frustrating that I just gave it back after two rides. If it wasn't the software side giving me fits, it was the signal dropping out and the fact that it wasn't a very good hub. I feel for you. I think power is cool, but I gave up and went back to the trusty HRM. May not be as chic, but it works for me. Oh well...


----------



## Cornelius (Nov 11, 2009)

I have no problems with losing signal etc. Had both the powertap head unit and my Garmin 705 on the bike at first. Data compared very well and therefore now only use Garmin. My powertap is the Ant+ enabled (2.4+). Was your borrowed hub the standard 2.4 or 2.4+?


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

Cornelius said:


> I have no problems with losing signal etc. Had both the powertap head unit and my Garmin 705 on the bike at first. Data compared very well and therefore now only use Garmin. My powertap is the Ant+ enabled (2.4+). Was your borrowed hub the standard 2.4 or 2.4+?


standard 2.4


----------



## Cornelius (Nov 11, 2009)

I suspect you will have no signal problems with the ant+. Training with power is great. So now just find a friend with a 2.4+ and you can test the theory...


----------

